# proof of sugar in oral Nystatin?



## luckydogcafe (Sep 25, 2004)

my doc prescribed oral nystatin for ds when we had thrush. I mentioned to him about what I read here about the sugar in Nystatin. he wants to see some info, but all I have is posters on here talking about it. Does anyone have any direct info or ingredients list about it that I can get to him?

thanks...


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Just googled. First hit: http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic2/nystator.htm

says the suspension is 33% sucrose (table sugar.)

Btw, nystatin has always worked better than anything for my boys' thrush.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I've always found it so ironic that the medicine that's supposed to kill the yeasties is in a SUGAR syrup which the yeasties feed on!







: No wonder nystatin never worked for us and can take WEEKS to work for some breastfeeding pairs. I've known many moms who gave up on bf'ing because they got thrush and had to deal with nystatin and weeks of itching or broken down skin and cracks and miserable babies.









Meg


----------



## sactoartmom (Oct 18, 2005)

thats real great...we are more than half way through a bottle of the stuff. But I kinda hated giving my child mylicon, too. "hey little guy, Welcome to the world, now here is some crap down your gullet!" I was just so worried about the thrush and how it looked, I did not think about what was in the medicine...


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Nystatit hasn't done anything for us. And yes, that stuff is chocked full of sugar! My daughter hated it so she stuck her hands in her mouth as soon as I squirted it in. . .she'd thrash her head back and forth and spit it out. Not only is it bright yellow and stains horribly, but is so incredibly sticky I practically had to bather her after each dose. It would be all over her hair, her arms, her face and neck. . .yuck!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

if you google natural tx for thrush you are bound to find the info. I printed a bunch of stuff out when DD was a week old and we had thrush and that info was in there. I want to say check Dr. Sears/ Dr. Jay Gordon's websites if I remember corrrectly it's on one of those.


----------



## luckydogcafe (Sep 25, 2004)

thanks everyone. i will definitely get this to my ped. hopefully he'll look into some alternative treatments.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckydogcafe*
thanks everyone. i will definitely get this to my ped. hopefully he'll look into some alternative treatments.

It is quite likely that your ped has helped you all he can. They just don't usually have much info about this stuff. Try a round of gentian violet. It's about $2 at a pharmacy, though they may have to special order it.


----------



## UmmBnB (Mar 28, 2005)

Nystatin was the only thing that cleared our thrush, despite the sugar. I'd done *all* the natural cures and finally went the Rx route. It was gone in the matter of a couple of days.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I think Dr. Newman's info is really helpful, too:

Candida Protocol

Good luck!!! Out, yeast, out!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

what always worked for us was dabbing acidophilous powder in the mouth, taking acidophilous(me), eating yogurt, cutting refined carbs, etc. It starts in the gut. I don't understand why people choose to cure the symptom, but not the actual problem in the gut.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

It's full of sugar?! Are they ***&*&* crazy!!?? And I feel like a moron. I tried two weeks of it and it didn't work. I was in miserable horrible pain. Diflucan killed it in me and I got it right back. Gave my two month old diflucan and I was yeast free for a week. Then I tried gentian violet.
GV blasted that yeast out of the water in two days and it didn't come back!! Love the GV!!

-Lindsay


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

It's full of sugar?! Are they ***&*&* crazy!!?? And I feel like a moron. I tried two weeks of it and it didn't work. I was in miserable horrible pain. Diflucan killed it in me and I got it right back. Gave my two month old diflucan and I was yeast free for a week. Then I tried gentian violet.
GV blasted that yeast out of the water in two days and it didn't come back!! Love the GV!!

-Lindsay


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

My bottle said "50% sucrose solution".

And it made my yeast worse---my skin was hard as a rock and has finally started to heal since I discontinued treatment.


----------

